# 6d bracketing configuration for minimum vibration



## AdjustedInCamera (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, I have a question about HDR bracketing set-up on a canon 6D. I really like my 6D but have had more than one issue that has left me just staring at the camera wondering how to get it to do what I want. 

First of all I wanted to use the auto-bracketing while recording in RAW. I could set up my bracketing okay but found I needed to press the shutter button for each shot in the bracketed sequence. By searching on the web, I learned that for the camera to take all the shots automatically with a single shutter press the camera needed to be in a Delay2Sec or a Delay10Sec mode. So far so good, I’ve used a Delay drive mode with LiveView (mainly to keep the mirror up) and that has worked fine.

While the above works, I do still hear things moving around in the camera while the bracketed shots are taken one after the other. I assumed however that (a) this was the shutter and that (b) nothing could be done about that and (c) it wouldn’t have much of an effect on IQ anyway. 

Today I found something ( http://krebsmicro.com/Canon_EFSC/index.html ) that seems to show that (a) the noise is partly be due to the “mechanical first shutter curtain”, and (b) it can be switched to an electronic mode, and (c) it does impact the IQ to some degree.

So, if I’ve understood correctly, I can tell my 6D to use an electronic first curtain and avoid some of this noise/vibration. The way the web page says to do this is to switch the drive mode to one of the Silent modes. Okay, I can do that.

But here’s my problem. If I need drive modes set to a Delay mode for the bracketing, how can I also set the drive mode for Silent to have an “electronicfirstshutter”?

How do people that actually know what they're doing get auto-bracketing to work with the 6D?  Maybe I should add I’m more interested in landscapes than the micro work the web page above talks about.

Many thanks in advance for any corrections to the above, ideas or other information!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 4, 2014)

AdjustedInCamera said:


> How do people that actually know what they're doing get auto-bracketing to work with the 6D?  Maybe I should add I’m more interested in landscapes than the micro work the web page above talks about.



Word of advice: Use Magic Lantern, this is one of the areas it absolutely excels in. You get unlimited, even automatic (brackets until the whole dynamic range is captured) bracketing, delay timers/intervalometer, of course mirror up and whatnot against shake. See http://www.magiclantern.fm/


----------



## jrista (Sep 4, 2014)

As far as I know, if you enable the mirror lockup setting along with 2-second or 10-second delay, the mirror is locked up once, all of the exposures for the bracket are taken, then the mirror is lowered. That's about as minimal as you can get as far as vibration goes, I think.


----------



## dak723 (Sep 4, 2014)

Unless you notice that your photos aren't coming out well, I would ignore that article unless you are doing using microscope photography. Lots of articles out there talking about mirror shake and/or shutter shake and everything else that could go wrong. My advice - ignore those articles unless you are having a problem. Most likely, you won't be.


----------



## AE1Pguy (Sep 4, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> AdjustedInCamera said:
> 
> 
> > How do people that actually know what they're doing get auto-bracketing to work with the 6D?  Maybe I should add I’m more interested in landscapes than the micro work the web page above talks about.
> ...



Are you using one of the recent nightly builds? I'd like to try ML, but I'm still hesitant to do that with a money making camera. My older backup bodies aren't currently supported by ML. I'm really interested in how stable the 6D code is right now.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2014)

AE1Pguy said:


> Are you using one of the recent nightly builds? I'd like to try ML, but I'm still hesitant to do that with a money making camera. [...] I'm really interested in how stable the 6D code is right now.



* The good: ML is now a "rolling release", so the nightly is the "new stable" and real development happens in branches. See. https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/commits/all

* The bad. There is no 6d maintainer, so most code is blindly ported from the 5d3 the devs have. Fortunately, both cameras are quite similar, so most stuff works. The devs are very conscientious about stability though, and the only thing that could happen is that your camera crashes = remove battery for a sec = everything's fine. I'd say the chances for "bricking" as in "dead camera" are next to none.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> AE1Pguy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using one of the recent nightly builds? I'd like to try ML, but I'm still hesitant to do that with a money making camera. [...] I'm really interested in how stable the 6D code is right now.
> ...



I actually downloaded a version (not sure which) the other day. Will try and test it on my old 50D, but the zip seem to contain versions of ML for several different models of Canons. Should perhaps seek out a manual of sorts before I go wild...


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> I actually downloaded a version (not sure which) the other day. Will try and test it on my old 50D, but the zip seem to contain versions of ML for several different models of Canons. Should perhaps seek out a manual of sorts before I go wild...



The 50d is outdated and ML isn't feature-complete, the 6d ML works much better. The nightly downloads are here: http://builds.magiclantern.fm/#/

Be prepared to spend some time on it if you've never used ML before, the installation itself is done in a couple of minutes. Do yourself a favor and rtfm: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11108.0


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > I actually downloaded a version (not sure which) the other day. Will try and test it on my old 50D, but the zip seem to contain versions of ML for several different models of Canons. Should perhaps seek out a manual of sorts before I go wild...
> ...



Oui, and thanks for the hint!
I'm rather safe than sorry, and (most of the time) even a bad manual is better than winging it.


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been using the Magic Lantern nightly builds on my 6D for 2 months now and have had no problems.

The only real known bug that you will run into is that when viewing the ML menu while in LiveView, it will auto-exit the ML menu after a few seconds of inactivity.

Other than that, no bugs for me. But I haven't tested out every single feature. I have not tested bracketing features.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> I have not tested bracketing features.



Bracketing is just fine because it's an old feature, see the "old stable" v2.3 feature list. Where the 6d might lag behind or be buggy are the bleeding edge modules like video like mlv, mini_iso amongst others. And new stuff comes to the 6d much later than to 5d3, if at all.

One real problem is that the 6d audio chip is different from 5d3 and not fully supported yet, so for example the 6d ML doesn't beep, has no voice recording, no headphone monitoring, ... the whole audio menu really. This was the reason for a ML fork and infighting among the devs, but this has been decided in favor of stability vs. experimental feature that might crash your camera sometimes.


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 5, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > I have not tested bracketing features.
> ...



I have seen ML forum members mention issues with 6D audio. I have tested the MLV module with audio recording disabled and have had no problems. I've never tried MLV+audio.

I also remember seeing ML forum members mentioning improvement in 6D audio. This all took place before the earliest build I installed.

I've never had problems with any audio on my 6D and I use ML mostly for video (.MOV recording, not RAW).

Again, I haven't tested every single feature and option exhaustively. And as usual with ML, try+test at your own risk.

I certainly was scared before trying it myself, but personally have had no issues.


----------

